# GH Storage



## Truthstar (Aug 27, 2016)

How long can unconstituted GH be stored at room temp before breaking down?


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 28, 2016)

Unconstituted, light and moisture are bigger threats to yer GH than temperature. 

If by "room temp" you mean 15-20 C, you're fine for a stretch or until the expiry.


----------



## isteroids (Sep 14, 2016)

It had better to keep your GH in refrigerator at 2C- 8C.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 15, 2016)

isteroids said:


> It had better to keep your GH in refrigerator at 2C- 8C.



He said unconstituted GH.....


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 15, 2016)

I like to store mine in my ass cheeks


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2016)

I too like to store mine in Cobra's ass cheeks...wait what were we talking about here again?..


----------

